# Binaural Impulse responses



## CGR (Jun 11, 2020)

I've been experimenting with placing virtual instruments in a space using Binaural Impulse responses captured in various positions in the same location:


----------



## Rory (Jun 11, 2020)

Are you making the binaural recordings yourself? If so, which mike?


----------



## CGR (Jun 11, 2020)

Rory said:


> Are you making the binaural recordings yourself? If so, which mike?


No Rory, I'm using a collection of Binaural Impulses responses captured in a Chapel, fired from varying distances and positions around a Dummy Head. I have recorded music with a Binaural dummy head, and have often been surprised at how well it translates to monitors/speakers.


----------



## Rory (Jun 11, 2020)

If you aren't already familiar with Matthew Lien, you might find it useful to check him out. He lives in Canada's Yukon Territory and uses a Neumann KU100 "Dummy Head" to record, among other things, spaces for impulse responses. His YouTube channel has several examples.

Lien's YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/mashowtv
Web site: https://matthewlien.com
Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthew_Lien

Mr. Lien's view is that recordings made with the Neumann translate extremely well to stereo, indeed without tailored equalisation. I don't think that this is the "official" Sennheiser/Neumann position. For one thing, it doesn't square with Sennheiser's ambisonics initiative. However, I have just finished making a series of recordings with the Neumann (see below) and am testing this myself.

Recently, DPA released a headset, incorporating DPA 4060 miniature mikes, specifically for binaural recording. Although I don't have the headset, I have used 4060s to make binaural recordings myself. DPA takes the position that its 4060 mikes can be made stereo compatible via equalisation, and has published a method on its web site.

At this point, I am skeptical of the standard claim that binaural recording is simply stereo incompatible.

My pal, appropriately attired...


----------



## CGR (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes, I came across Matthew's YouTube clips a few years ago and had some email exchanges with him at the time. I am also skeptical of the claim that binaural recording is stereo incompatible - Matthew's recordings and my own experiments prove otherwise.

Glad to see your Dummy Head pal is considerate of others . . .


----------



## muk (Jun 11, 2020)

Interesting. Sounds good to my ears. Haven't checked the correlation or summed to mono though. Which reverb program can load binaural impulse responses? Does one exist in VST format, or do you have to use Matlab?


----------



## CGR (Jun 12, 2020)

muk said:


> Interesting. Sounds good to my ears. Haven't checked the correlation or summed to mono though. Which reverb program can load binaural impulse responses? Does one exist in VST format, or do you have to use Matlab?


Just did a quick preview collapsed to mono and it holds up pretty well. I use FOG Convolver by AudioThing to load and adjust the impulse responses.


----------



## muk (Jun 12, 2020)

Thank you @CGR. Fog Convolver looks great. I guess it can not load SOFA format files though? As far as I have seen this is being used for binaural impulse responses. Do you have binaural IRs as wave files?


----------



## CGR (Jun 12, 2020)

muk said:


> Thank you @CGR. Fog Convolver looks great. I guess it can not load SOFA format files though? As far as I have seen this is being used for binaural impulse responses. Do you have binaural IRs as wave files?


Fog Convolver is about to have an update released in the coming weeks. Not sure about SOFA format files, but I have loaded true stereo files (ie.4 channel). I have a collection of Binaural wave files at 24bit 96kHz which I loaded into Fog Convolver for the demo/test track above.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 12, 2020)

the idea that stereo and binaural are incompatible is literally insane, and I don't think anyone who says that actually means that - but rather it has issues with MONO. 

FWIW as cool as binaural IR's might be - you can acheieve similar results with HAAS and EQing the L/R differently.


----------



## muk (Jun 13, 2020)

CGR said:


> I have a collection of Binaural wave files at 24bit 96kHz which I loaded into Fog Convolver for the demo/test track above.



Must be good Impulse Responses. The result sounds great to me.

Today I tried to get Soundscape Renderer to run on my windows machine:

https://spatialaudio.net/ssr/
Would have been great to test these broadcasting studio impulse responses here:



Audio Group Download Server



Unfortunately, no luck. I have decent computer skills, but getting it to work needs more time and dedication than I have at the moment. Too bad. It would have been cool to test 360° binaural impulse responses of a studio with dry sample libaries.


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Jun 14, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> the idea that stereo and binaural are incompatible is literally insane, and I don't think anyone who says that actually means that - but rather it has issues with MONO.



I'm such a "literally insane..."  ...if only on a theoretical level. 
Binaural audio works like this: On the one hand, there are time delays between our ears (the two channels), and on the other hand, there are the different sound colorations that our head shape and the shape of the auricles make with the incoming signal. Our brain has learned to evaluate these differnces so that we can perceive acoustic spatial location. 
Additional Delays between the stereo channels and "signal deformations", which serve the binaural perception, at least the HiFi freak does not want of course. In this respect, binaurally prepared signals are not compatible with signals intended for loudspeakers. 
That doesn't mean, of course, that you can't hear binaural material through loudspeakers, just as you can hear conventional mixes through headphones.

All the best
Beat


----------



## Rory (Jun 14, 2020)

Beat Kaufmann said:


> I'm such a "literally insane..."  ...if only on a theoretical level.
> Binaural audio works like this: On the one hand, there are time delays between our ears (the two channels), and on the other hand, there are the different sound colorations that our head shape and the shape of the auricles make with the incoming signal. Our brain has learned to evaluate these differnces so that we can perceive acoustic spatial location.
> Additional Delays between the stereo channels and "signal deformations", which serve the binaural perception, at least the HiFi freak does not want of course. In this respect, binaurally prepared signals are not compatible with signals intended for loudspeakers.
> That doesn't mean, of course, that you can't hear binaural material through loudspeakers, just as you can hear conventional mixes through headphones.



I don't have a fixed view on this, but I note the following.

In conjunction with the release of its 4560 binaural headset, DPA has published a paper that includes a discussion about corrections to a binaural recording to make it compatible with stereo playback: https://www.dpamicrophones.com/mic-university/binaural-recording-techniques

This whole issue may depend in part on the microphone. Matthew Lien, who has extensive experience with Neumann's KU100 (see four posts up), believes that the Neumann is an excellent stereo microphone in its own right.

I've just completed a series of recordings with both the Neumann and Sennheiser's AMBEO Virtual Reality 3D ambisonic microphone. Recordings from the Sennheiser can be decoded to both binaural and stereo. When I start processing the recordings this week, I plan to explore the question of binaural recordings and stereo compatibility. To do this, I'll be using the DPA paper, Logic's binaural panning tool, Sennheiser's AMBEO Orbit plugin and iZotope Insight 2.


----------



## Rory (Jun 14, 2020)

For those who aren't familiar with the Sennheiser AMBEO VR 3D mike, it looks like this. It's a first order ambisonic microphone:


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Jun 14, 2020)

Rory said:


> This whole issue may depend in part on the microphone. Matthew Lien, who has extensive experience with Neumann's KU100 (see four posts up), believes that the Neumann is an excellent stereo microphone in its own right.


These investigations will certainly be exciting. 
And - neuman microphones are good, there is no doubt about that.

I think it's not really the time difference that is a problem with an artificial head recording when it is to be played over loudspeakers. Because many stereo techniques work with them as well. Anyone who has already made sound recordings with the ORTF method knows that the results sound very natural and pleasant both with loudspeakers and especially with headphones - even almost a bit binaural. There, the microphone membranes are 17 cm apart. This is not the same distance as the distance between the eardrum, but it is very similar. Also the angle of 110° is very similar to the ear.

The decisively different part of binaural recording compared to other stereo recording methods is that the two microphones sit in the simulated ear canal and that the auricles actually change the sound depending on where it comes from. It is then the difference between the ear signals that our brain interprets.
As mentioned above: The upstream ear canal together with the auricles is probably not what the hifi fetishist wants in front of his microphones - even if it is a Neumann microphone. 
Some plug-ins, which are supplied with binaural microphones, offer controls that partially compensate for the ear canal. 
"AMBEO Orbit" is a VST plug-in from Sennheiser (freeware). It can be used to convert normal stereo signals into binaural signals (retrofit). It offers a "Clarity" control which partly removes the binaural part. This way you can optimize the signal so that it can be used binaurally as well as via speakers.
By the way, if you want to control how a "dummy head recording" colorizes the sound depending on its position, I recommend to send pink noise through a speaker and then compare it e.g. with a normal ORTF recording or just with the direct signal of the noise.
With pink noise, you can usually perceive the smallest differences in sound that you could hardly hear with music. 
Once again: You can always hear binaural material through speakers, but it is not fully compatible.

If that were the case, all recordings would be binaural - so great over headphones and over speakers, obviously compatible. 



All the best
Beat


----------



## Rory (Jun 14, 2020)

Beat Kaufmann said:


> These investigations will certainly be exciting.
> And - neuman microphones are good, there is no doubt about that.
> 
> I think it's not really the time difference that is a problem with an artificial head recording when it is to be played over loudspeakers. Because many stereo techniques work with them as well. Anyone who has already made sound recordings with the ORTF method knows that the results sound very natural and pleasant both with loudspeakers and especially with headphones - even almost a bit binaural. There, the microphone membranes are 17 cm apart. This is not the same distance as the distance between the eardrum, but it is very similar. Also the angle of 110° is very similar to the ear.
> ...



Hi,

As I mentioned in my post, AMBEO Orbit is one of the plugins that I'm using.

Re ORTF...

I used the Neumann in part to record nightly appreciation of COVID-19 health care workers. While on different nights, I also made ORTF and Spaced AB recordings in the same soundfield of the same activity. These were done with Schoeps omnidirectional and cardiod mikes. See the photo below, taken before I fine-tuned the ORTF microphone angle. I'll be including these recordings, as well as Sennheiser AMBEO VR recordings that were also done in this space for these events, in my analysis. Unfortunately I don't have a Jecklin Disk, which I would like to have added to the mix.

I might mention that I think that Spaced AB benefits from a third mike in the centre for a situation like this, but that wasn’t an option, as a practical matter, when I was also recording ORTF.

I don't own the Neumann, which is US$7400, but I'm now on the lookout for one. I really like using it, and the sound is wonderful.


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Jun 29, 2020)

Hello everybody
One of the questions raised in this post was whether "binaural sound material is compatible so that it could also be played back with loudspeakers" or not. 
In an answer above I mentioned that the auricles at the entrance of the auditory canals and the auditory canals themselves would probably deform the signal.
*Video*

The video now shows that these sound deformations can be quite massive, depending on the position of the sound source.
So: Binaural signals can be played with loudspeakers. However, depending on the position of the sound sources (instruments), they sound quite discolored, soundwise. Thus a binaural recording does not always sound good over loudspeakers. Binaural recordings are therefore only partially compatible to "normal stereo". 
So far my conclusion. 

Beat


----------



## Rory (Jun 29, 2020)

Beat Kaufmann said:


> Hello everybody
> One of the questions raised in this post was whether "binaural sound material is compatible so that it could also be played back with loudspeakers" or not.
> In an answer above I mentioned that the auricles at the entrance of the auditory canals and the auditory canals themselves would probably deform the signal.
> *Video*
> ...


Hi Beat, your video is quite interesting. What do you think of the Dear VR plugin that you used? How does it compare to Sennheiser's Orbit?

For those who are interested, here's a link to Beat's video that can be played here:


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Jun 30, 2020)

Rory said:


> Hi Beat, your video is quite interesting.
> 
> What do you think of the Dear VR plugin that you used?
> How does it compare to Sennheiser's Orbit?


*First: Why was I interested in binaural audio?*
My job is to record concerts. It is often about microphoning soloists in such a way that they can be "exposed" in a beautiful acoustic way afterwards. For this purpose I often use the stereo microphone technique "M/S". This allows for an airy, beautiful separation from the accompanying orchestra.

Cello A / Cello B
Mezzo-Soprano
Violin
But sometimes there is a problem. Namely when the solo instrument is in the middle of other musicians. Then often only one mono microphone is possible, which has to be positioned close to the soloist. Unfortunately the natural spatial separation between orchestra and soloist is no longer possible with this microphone constellation (1 Mic = mono signal).

Now we're talking binaural...
I hoped to be able to return the "natural" spatiality to the "mono soloist signal" by using a binaural tool. But to make a long story short: it doesn't work satisfactorily.


*Then there is a second application I tried out:* Mixing samples by distributing the instruments on stage using the binaural tool...

In short: The result was only partly convincing here as well.
A) If the instruments remain statically on one position, the ear gets used to it quickly and the binaural effect is not really noticed anymore.
B) If you mix a whole orchestra (many instruments) the spatial fascination disappears more and more. Because you have to use the tool for each instrument individually, the sound colorations add up quickly 30 to 50 times. In any case, only small ensembles sound good. Big ones sound bad. The experience is similar to the mixers like MIR & Co. Individual instruments sound impressive. Large ensembles tend to be potted or have other discolorations.

-------------------------------

_What do you think of the Dear VR plugin that you used?_
The PlugIn does exactly what you want it to do. It is most effective when the sound or the instrument moves spatially while it sounds. If you want to spend so much money, everyone has to know for himself. I bought it when there was an event. By the way, right now the tool is available again for little money. Also the Pro-Version is "on sale". If you are interested, I would like to try out both tools. It's free.

_How does it compare to Sennheiser's Orbit?_
A) Sennheiser Orbit can position a source in a sphere around you. Dear VR can move a sound source in small to large rooms from studio to cathedral. Since Dear VR also has a built-in reverb, remote positions are also spatially supported.
B) Sennheiser Orbit can process stereo and mono signals.
Dear VR can process mainly mono signals.
The Dear Pro version can theoretically process stereo signals. But "theoretically" means: You need two instances. One for each channel.

---------------------------------
All the best
Beat


----------



## Rory (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi @Beat Kaufmann,

Thanks very much for your comments. I purchased dearVR Pro. I plan to continue making ambisonic and binaural recordings, and dearVR as a company, and this plugin, are intriguing.

There are some interesting videos on your YouTube channel. I hope you continue making them.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 30, 2020)

This is the ultimate chill tape when I can't get the real thing... 


One Square Inch



About:








Learn about Gordon Hempton, The Sound Tracker®


I live near Olympic National Park in the rugged northwest corner of Washington State, quiet enough to be a recording studio--and it is.




www.soundtracker.com


----------



## Rory (Jun 30, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> This is the ultimate chill tape when I can't get the real thing...
> 
> 
> One Square Inch
> ...



As I'm sure you know, Hempton made an interesting documentary - The Sound Tracker - but it's US$30 and none the streaming services have it.

For those who don't know his work, there are a number of short profiles of him, by National Geographic, CBS Sunday Morning, etc., on YouTube.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 30, 2020)

Rory said:


> As I'm sure you know, Hempton made an interesting documentary - The Sound Tracker - but it's US$30 and none the streaming services have it.
> 
> However, for those who don't know his work, there are a number of short profiles of him, by National Geographic, CBS Sunday Morning, etc., on YouTube.



Thanks for the info, I'll definitely check these out!


----------



## Rory (Jun 30, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll definitely check these out!



This is the URL for the documentary, which is US$30: http://www.soundtrackerthemovie.com/ST/Home.html

This is the trailer:


----------



## Rory (Jun 30, 2020)

Hey @LamaRose, if you are interested in this sort of thing, and haven't already seen it, you might enjoy Chris Watson's presentation on the sound of story. About half way through, he focuses on making a soundscape for the UK's National Gallery to complement John Constable's painting The Cornfield:


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 30, 2020)

Fortunately I have a few days off and will be able to check all this out... if this is a field that you are pursuing, I wish you all the best as I'm pretty jealous of these guys!


----------



## Jake Johnson (May 1, 2021)

I'm reviving this thread to ask the obvious question--Does anyone sell binaural impulse responses?


----------



## CGR (May 1, 2021)

Jake Johnson said:


> I'm reviving this thread to ask the obvious question--Does anyone sell binaural impulse responses?


Here you go Jake:









REAL BINAURAL FACTORY HALL REVERB!


BINAURAL FACTORY HALL REVERB!This is our second binaural reverb Impulse Responses that we have ever made.One of the most realistic soundings reverbs we have ever made!Recorded with a binaural head mic in an empty factory hallyou will get 15 different positions of where the head was positioned in...




gum.co













REAL BINAURAL REVERB! (3D CHAPEL)


BINAURAL CHAPEL 3D REVERB!This is our first binaural reverb Impulse Responses.Also the most realistic sounding reverb we have ever made to date!Recorded with a binaural head mic in a real chapel.you will get 15 different positions of where the head was positioned in like;Mid - Left - Right5...




gum.co


----------



## Jiffster (May 2, 2021)

Thought I'd chime in on the plugin front. Not especially "binaural" per se, but we'll worth checking out the blue ripple stuff if you're into 3D audio. Their core stuff is free too. 






Index


Welcome to Blue Ripple Sound. We do 3D sound properly!



www.blueripplesound.com


----------



## IgneousOne (May 2, 2021)

CGR said:


> I've been experimenting with placing virtual instruments in a space using Binaural Impulse responses captured in various positions in the same location:



Hello,
Could you give the source for the IRs ?


----------



## IgneousOne (May 2, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> the idea that stereo and binaural are incompatible is literally insane, and I don't think anyone who says that actually means that - but rather it has issues with MONO.
> 
> FWIW as cool as binaural IR's might be - you can acheieve similar results with HAAS and EQing the L/R differently.


Similiar, but not the same.


----------



## CGR (May 2, 2021)

IgneousOne said:


> Hello,
> Could you give the source for the IRs ?


I used these:









REAL BINAURAL REVERB! (3D CHAPEL)


BINAURAL CHAPEL 3D REVERB!This is our first binaural reverb Impulse Responses.Also the most realistic sounding reverb we have ever made to date!Recorded with a binaural head mic in a real chapel.you will get 15 different positions of where the head was positioned in like;Mid - Left - Right5...




gum.co


----------



## IgneousOne (May 2, 2021)

CGR said:


> I used these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks !


----------

